# Trader Joe's Cat Food



## flyaway79 (Apr 23, 2011)

One of our cats has been on Science Diet CD prescription canned food for urinary issues. He had a blockage at one time due to crystals, but he hasn't had any recurrence of urinary infections for about 8 months now. I have heard that Trader Joe's canned is a pretty good food. 

I bought some and have been mixing it half and half with the CD and he and the other two cats really seem to like it. I'm just wondering if it's a food that is okay for cats that have a history of crystals. I'd like to take him totally off the CD but don't want to worry about UTI's again.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm not a fan of those RX diets (ingredients). Do you feed the dry and wet CD? Or just dry, or just wet? Wet food is 100% better for them if they have crystals (even if they don't it's still healthier than dry!). My mother's cat TomTom has the same thing, was on the diet for a couple years, and I suggested switching to Wellness canned. He has been perfectly fine for the last year. It's really low in magnesium- which from my knowledge is what causes it (correct me if I'm wrong please, anyone). They do make dry food, Wellness, that's made for urinary tract health. All of them have a good amount of cranberries and low low magnesium, but the Complete says on the front for urinary tract health. 

Good luck. Hopefully he'll be okay with switching foods.  I'm sure someone else will chime in.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Check the side of the bag and you will see why most people here don't recommend Hills.
Cranberry helps but pretty much any canned food will help as well. The extra moisture helps keep their system flushed and free of crystals.


----------



## flyaway79 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the input! He loves his canned food and eats very little of the dry. One of our other cats however, loves his dry and will eat the canned only if you pick him up and set him in front of it and then he will eat it. Otherwise, he couldn't care less! I'm always encouraging him to eat the canned anyway.

As far as the canned food, I feed all my cats canned regularly. I guess I am basically looking for a less expensive alternative and have heard Trader Joe's brand @ .59 a can is a good choice. I saw a comparison chart and they ranked Wellness brand as #1, Natural Balance #2 and Trader Joe's #3.

I go through a lot of food and I just want what's best for all of them, but do not have an unlimited budget


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I had the same question a couple years ago, at least in terms of how good Trader Joe's food was. Here was the thread:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/118974-ever-tried-trader-joes-wet-food.html

Ever since then I've been pitching Trader Joe's food to people here on the Forum, especially when they say they're looking for the lowest cost alternatives. It's less than half the cost of most premium brands, and for my money it's good enough quality to feed Murphy -- who, if I hadn't come along, would still be eating some cheap grocery store kibble.


----------



## flyaway79 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you October! I'm going to stick with the Trader Joe's and eventually phase out the CD as I use up the remainder. I also have been mixing just a little water with the canned food I give all of them just to add some water they need to supplement their diet. They all like the "soupy" consistency so it's all good!

I feel good about my choices and you have helped


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, Trader Joe's is a good food, and is recommended by not only people on this site but other sites as well. Rule of thumb: first four or five ingredients should be protein based (corn doesn't count as a protein!)
Unfortunately, Ritz my LoveBug who only gets the best food doesn't like Trader Joes because it doesn't come in a gravy style--only pate or chunks.
Note however that I've also heard Trader Joe's DRY food isn't that great.


----------



## Nmei (Apr 26, 2011)

I mean to stop by TJ's and check out their wet food. Just a note if you aren't already aware: you should avoid fish flavors for your kitty that had the urinary issues.


----------



## flyaway79 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Nmei,

I had heard a long time ago that fish is not good for cats (go figure) so I've never fed them that. 

I'm still looking for a dry food that I can use to supplement the canned food that I primarily give them.

I've been feeding them the Science Diet CD dry but once again it is incredibly expensive. 

I know dry is not good, however, there are just times when I have to be out of town and have to leave them for a day and have to have something to give them during that time.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I'd say that the best bang for the buck in the dry food world is Taste of the Wild.


----------



## flyaway79 (Apr 23, 2011)

Doodlebug, That's one brand I've never heard of. Where do you get it?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

My cats like the Trader Joe's moist, but like all other foods they won't eat it several days in a row. I feed them about 6 different brands of canned right now, and I just buy two or three times as many of whichever brand is on sale than the others that aren't on sale. This system is also good for me because the closest TJ is about 2 hours away.


----------



## flyaway79 (Apr 23, 2011)

I haven't had any problem with any of them not liking the TJ canned. I buy the two different flavors and they all seem to like it. I have been adding a little water to it and they really seem to like the "soup" effect.

I'm lucky I guess cuz I've got a Trader Joe's about 10 minutes from me.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

For the first time today, we got a bottle of those "feline treats" at Trader Joe's, and the early word is: total success. He loves them!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

flyaway79 said:


> Doodlebug, That's one brand I've never heard of. Where do you get it?


Most independent food stores carry it. You can check the store locator on their website for a store near you. It's a grain free, higher protein food. Very palatable, cats seem to love it. The Rocky Mountain flavor is more popular than the Canyon River. And it should go for about $11 for a 5 lb bag. 

They make a wet food, but it only comes in 3 oz cans.

Taste of the Wild : Dealer Locator


----------



## flyaway79 (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Doodlebug! I will look for it tomorrow!


----------

